# Disabled Kitten, sadly needs a new home



## tigger74 (Dec 16, 2016)

I hand reared a lovely little black and white male kitten from 5 days old - we called him Barney, as he was found in a Barn. He's nearing 7months old, but he was born with a bump on his back, which we had MRI scanned, and sadly it is an inoperable spinal cord issue, meaning his back legs hardly work. This isn't an issue as he scoots around quickly on shiny floors and can climb onto the sofa or upstairs using his front paws. He's a really cute and loving boy, but he does seem to get on with ladies better then men! The issue I have is that he can't go to the loo by himself. I have to hold him over a litter tray 4-5 times a day and tickle his bits to make him go! He can't clean his rear half, so this needs to be done by hand too. Hence sometimes he smells. He has also had pancreatitis, which has given him tummy issues once or twice, but could occur again. Going forward, it is getting increasingly difficult to look after him within my work day, so I've got an awful decision to make. I guess what I'm asking is, is there any one out there willing to give this little boy another chance?


----------



## Antonina (Aug 31, 2016)

How sad that you cannot care for him anymore. Wish I could offer assistance but not in a position to. Do hope this little guy finds someone to take him in.


----------



## tigger74 (Dec 16, 2016)

Me too! He'll be a loving companion for someone able to give him the time! I don't want to think about the alternative


----------



## Antonina (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't know if you have looked at all avenues or where you are based. If in the UK have you tried this site http://goldies-cat-rescue.co.uk/about/


----------



## tigger74 (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank you! - I found their site yesterday, so I will get in contact. I'm in Buckingham, so out of their catchment, but I'm going to contact them in case they have any advice/leads.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@tigger74: I wonder if his mum abandoned him because of his disability? Or is that his mum in the picture with him? It happens...I fostered a mum who actually killed a kitten that was a bit different (well, quite a bit different). I went in to see her and the kits one morning and she had bitten the head off him. I was really horrified, but she was a great mum otherwise to the others and I think she knew that kitten would not make it (or would not have made it in the wild). So how does this work? Does he tell you when he needs the tray? And does he do both when you hold him over the tray? And is Barney (great name for a kitten found in a barn!!) otherwise incontinent...can he manage to sleep thro' the night?
The reason for all these questions: my boy had a stroke...he was getting on, about 14 and altho' not incontinent as such, as his walking was seriously impaired, he really could not make it up to and into the tray, nor could he stand long enough to do whatever without falling over and covering himself in wee. I decided I would try holding him over the tray every couple of hours, really not expecting him to oblige but after a couple of days to my amazement when I held him he did one or the other, bless him. He was a smart old fox and after that, two or three times a day he performed to order. I had to hold him to eat as well or he fell face first into his dinner. He recovered slowly but then survived until just short of 19 with no other problems. 
What did the vet actually say about him/prognosis and future care? Let me know when you have a minute? Sorry to be so long-winded...he is a lovely-looking chap by the way!


----------



## tigger74 (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank you! I'm about to head out to the company Xmas do (and Mum is coming over to look after Barney) so I'll reply fully tomorrow!

That's Ebony in the pic- we adopted a same age mummy-reared female to show him the ways of cat!

He was found alone less than one day old by a farmer, taken in to my local Vets who posted pics of him on facebook- I then said I'd help with the 2.5hourly feeds and the rest is history!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

tigger74 said:


> Thank you! I'm about to head out to the company Xmas do (and Mum is coming over to look after Barney) so I'll reply fully tomorrow!
> 
> That's Ebony in the pic- we adopted a same age mummy-reared female to show him the ways of cat!
> 
> He was found alone less than one day old by a farmer, taken in to my local Vets who posted pics of him on facebook- I then said I'd help with the 2.5hourly feeds and the rest is history!


 Thank you...chat about Barney soon...enjoy your Xmas extravaganza!!


----------



## tigger74 (Dec 16, 2016)

Yes, I'm assuming he was abandoned because of the lump on his back.

He is currently on 3 meals a day, so I hover him over the tray after each meal and also one or two times before bed. Just hovering him doesn't make him go- I have to tickle him and then he starts to wee (and a poo after if he needs). His tail gets wet, so I wet wipe him afterwards, but every few days he needs a bum bath.

99% of the time this works, there are only wee accidents when he is excited and chasing Ebony around the room!

Yes, he can hold on over night, the only issues are a couple of times when I've come down to in the morning are when he has had a funny tummy (or a Squitten as I call him then) during those occasions, throughout the day he can hold it in until I'm hovering him, we've only had poo accidents over night.

My lovely rescue siblings survived until 18, sadly they both died this year, but they certainly showed me how resilient cats can be under difficult medical circumstances!

In regards to his MRI, the neurologist said it was highly unlikely that he would be able to fix or improve the issue with an operation. (see screenshot).


----------

